# 4g//3g data loss...



## RiggsDaRuler

Just got the razr few days ago

... quite often my 4g will turn white.. Then suddenly disappear and and have to reboot the phone to get back signal. Anyone else having this? Airplane mode doesnt solve this... And im rooted now. But had data issues before root..... Any suggestions... ? Take the phone back? Get a new one? Switch Sim card?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Kid 2.0

just read big red is having data drops all over


----------



## Scottysize

Go ask for a new SIM card. That might just do the trick. We are still getting data drops though. Are you sure you're still in a 4G are when you lose the signal. Verizon's network doesn't like switching between 3 and 4G.


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Yes im in a 4g area... It goes from 5 blue bars...to white bars...then nothing. I still have 9 more days left to exchange the phone out for another maxx for free.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

I used that motofail one click root method. Does anyone have the safest one click UNROOT FOR THIS..? I have to send the phone back in to VZW.......

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## bryannh

try going into mobile networks and switch from LTE/CMDA to GSM only, back to LTE/CDMA. worked for me when i flashed axiom[r]


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Tried that also. Same issue. Im just going to unroot and switch it out for another maxx.. and give it a shot.... Anyone have the CORRECT link to the unroot file. I used the motofail one click...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## juv3

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Yes im in a 4g area... It goes from 5 blue bars...to white bars...then nothing. I still have 9 more days left to exchange the phone out for another maxx for free.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


how many days did they give u?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Lol.. Ive been fighting with them allll day long. Verizon said that my warranty has been voided on this phone because my VZW account was under another someone else. And that since I switched everything to my name.. Warranty ia voided. They told me to call assurant.. Which im paying for. I called them and they tell me that if the phone doesnt have any physical damage... They cant accept it. That if the 4g signal is messing up... Then take it to Verizon. Verizon wants no part of it. Wtf....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

It was supposed to be 14 days.. I have 8 days left

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

I got the razr maxx for free btw... Lol VZW gave me a free upgrade....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## Mike T.

Hi, just a note from a fellow droid x owner. I just figured Verizon would take care of me in the first year as they have for the last 15 years. WRONG. If you are having any problem, even the small things, get a NEW one now or you will be stuck with a refurb phone on day 31. Not a good feeling to have paid 300 for a new phone and get a refurb at 31 days. Made me sick. None of my business, just fyi for you. Mike

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Thanks mike... Ya kno..... That is exactly what im scared of...... Refurb. Although I did get a refurb Droid x and it was fine but I get where youre coming from.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## juv3

I had refurbs and turned out better than new... some people return them cause they didn't understand the technology u never know but my best phone so far was droid 2 global refurb running galnet miui.

Edit: flashed it back to gingerbread to run it on at&t and gave it to my mom 
Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## juv3

To get back to the 3G not connecting or reconnecting I solved it like this.... When you 1st flash the Rom I got no problems untill I made changes in settings and rebooted or after enabling wifi it didn't reconnect to 3G.... so all you gotta do to make it work is clear dalkvin cache on every boot after making changes

Edit: another thing u can try whether you're running a custom rom or rooted stock if you loose 3G but still see the white signal bars (make a phonecall, dial any number so the phone can cycle the 3G after the call ends which it could just be one second call

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

Thanks juv.... I know how to clear it in recovery... But how do u set it at boot. Im a former Droid x owner.. Rooted and ran liberty 2.0. But im new to this razr.....

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## juv3

RiggsDaRuler said:


> Thanks juv.... I know how to clear it in recovery... But how do u set it at boot. Im a former Droid x owner.. Rooted and ran liberty 2.0. But im new to this razr.....
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


I believe power booster 2.2 has an option if u get it to run on the razor... u can also use V6 supercharger rc7.0 m... it has the option of supercleaning and the 1st time it runs it reboots and creates a shortcut command so u can do the cleaning from a widget

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## jamison86

RiggsDaRuler said:


> It was supposed to be 14 days.. I have 8 days left
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


 call Verizon and tell them you want to add extended warranty to your account and from there you can do a warranty exchange

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## RiggsDaRuler

i got my replacement in the mail yesterday. they sent me a certified "like new" razr maxx.... its works perfect.


----------

